# Who is Jehovah? Who is Jesus?



## 4ndr3w (Jan 25, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has had the opportunity to read Phil Johnson's article. It pertains to Jesus being Jehovah and of course, Jehovah's Witnesses come up. I don't want to ruin it for you. Comments?

http://www.spurgeon.org/~phil/articles/deity.htm


----------



## openairboy (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4ndr3w_
> I was wondering if anyone has had the opportunity to read Phil Johnson's article. It pertains to Jesus being Jehovah and of course, Jehovah's Witnesses come up. I don't want to ruin it for you. Comments?
> 
> http://www.spurgeon.org/~phil/articles/deity.htm



Standard fare JW apologetic.

openairboy


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> Also, one can presuppositionally undermine the JWs by critiquing the problems of a Unitarian conception of god as one that cannot account for the one and many nor can have any distinctions since he's supposed to be pure unity. Since he can;t have distinctions then nothing could be said of him, since that would introduce a distinction, hence they could not know any attribute of their god and would have no epistemic basis for making any claims about him...



Does every unitarian concept of God die along those lines? Would this critique also apply to Allah?


----------

